# A dream coming true?



## bi_G_mike (May 30, 2011)

I helped out a friend with some cash and she gave me some G scale trains. I have noticed on ebay that someone was selling a 3 rail g scale 37 inch long track.
What is the third rail for? 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the third rail for? 
Well, simple answer is that the third rail is for carrying power to a locomotive that doesn't have insulated wheels. All the early trains from Lionel and Ives were three rail. Gargraves made 3-rail O-scale track with a black center rail, which looked nicer than all-steel. 

I didn't think Gargraves made "g-scale" track - and they don't, but checking their website suggests they actually make #1 gauge 3-rail track and all their flex track is 37" long. [#1 gauge is 45mm or 1.75" representing standard gauge track. The same gauge is used for "G-scale" at 1:22.5, representing models of meter-gauge equipment.] 

It is unlikely that any of the G scale trains you have acquired will need 3 rail track - all track-powered models I know of use 2-rail electrics, but if you don't mind the look then it will work. 
Gargraves does not advertise that they make 'g-scale' track. Which suggests the seller doesn't know exactly what he has got. I'd email and ask him to measure between the rails, and the height of the rail from foot to top.


----------



## bi_G_mike (May 30, 2011)

Wow, Thanks for your help. I will email him and ask about the size. 
Do all #1 gage track is the same for G scale?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a little curious about what you have. Are these older trains that ran on three rail track? Was there some three rail track that came with the trains?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike, 
It would really help if you asked all these questions in one thread. I also noticed that the info you gives varies from thread to thread, this will confuse more than help you get attention....and answers. 

Welcome aboard. 

As for a blessing? Depends, got a lot to spend? Doesn't matter, you will! ha ha.









John


----------



## bi_G_mike (May 30, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Paul Burch on 30 May 2011 03:23 PM 
I'm a little curious about what you have. Are these older trains that ran on three rail track? Was there some three rail track that came with the trains?

The three rail that I am currious about is this;
http://cgi.ebay.com/GARGRAVES-G-SCA...1101wt_905

I dont have any track and I wanted to know if I can use this with my spectrum baldwin 2-6-0.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gargraves is well known in 'O' gauge, but not known in G. 
I'd vote against it. 
While track is important of course, there are a few things to consider before you make that investment,...er down payment... Track or battery power? Sectional or flex, narrow gauge tie spacing or standard ga? etc... code .250 or .332? Brass, Stainless steel or aluminum? 
Do not use Bachmann's track outside, it disolves... 
Check Craig's list for used track... 

Good luck, 

John


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gargraves made two rail 45 track back in the 1980s and still does. 

Two and three rail- 

http://www.gargraves.com/flextrack.html 

I would make sure it is three rail G/45mm, not "Standard Gauge", which would be 54-ish mm.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at the ebay picture the third rail is down the center, see my comment on the Public forum thread. This is most likely "O" gauge. If it is "G" and you get it for a good price then just pull out the third rail and buy some ties and VOILA you have more track.


Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Do all #1 gage track is the same for G scale? 
All G-scale (and F-scale, and #1 scale) track is 45mm gauge with minor exceptions. You have to separate 'scale' and 'gauge' in your head once you get into our big garden-scale railways (unlike in the indoor scales, where scale and gauge are understood.) 

Your 2-6-0 is actually Fn3 scale, (= 1:20.3 scale models of prototypes running on 3' gauge track.) 

Your Bachmann 2-6-0 will work fine if you ignore the center rail. Note that the loco works on up to 18V, unlike HO trains that only require 12V. It won't run very fast at 12V. Take a look at the DVD that came with it. 

I dont have any track and I wanted to know if I can use this with my spectrum baldwin 2-6-0. 
Mike (?) 
As noted, you need to verify that it is indeed 45mm gauge. Then think about where you are going to put it. Gargraves track has wooden ties and they are not suitable for outdoor use. 

After that, you should compare the eBay price with Aristocraft or LLagas Creek track. No point it putting up with Gargraves when you can get something superior for the same $$. 

No reason why you shouldn't use the Gargraves track if it is cheap to get started and see if you like F-scale!


----------

